# Verkaufe 2 Stück CPU315-2DP



## Nico99 (6 Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Ich verkaufe 2 Stück CPU315-2DP, 6ES7315-2AG10-0AB0
Eine davon stamm aus einer Anlage, die andere ist noch OVP.

Bei Interesse bitte PN

bis dann,
Nico


----------



## MW (6 Oktober 2008)

Nico99 schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe 2 Stück CPU315-2DP, 6ES7315-2AG10-0AB0
> Eine davon stamm aus einer Anlage, die andere ist noch OVP.
> 
> Bei Interesse bitte PN


 
Preisvorstellung ????


----------



## Nico99 (7 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe keine Preisvorstellung. Nach Siemens-Preisiste will ich nicht gehen 

Ich habe bisschen geguckt und denke, dass 350,-€ für gebrauchte und 400,-€ für OVP gut währen. Versand ist natürlich inclusive.


----------



## emcan36 (13 Oktober 2008)

Hello,
I am interested in the CPU 315 OVP.
Can you send them to Spain? 
Please contact me: emcan36@gmail.com
Dabke Schön


----------



## Nico99 (14 Oktober 2008)

Sorry, beide sind bereits verkauft...


----------

